# EMMA BUNTON



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

what the fuck she on has she been to an orgy,her sister cum her mother cum her brother cum,her papa cum for gods sake. :?


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

You still would though......


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

yeah your right :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

What I want to know is what Mascara is she using?


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

With apologies to the insurance advertising industry,

â€˜Cool down, its just a songâ€¦.â€™ :wink:


----------



## p4ul (May 14, 2003)

<un_pc_comment>Emma Bunton is approaching Moped territory - sure it's all held up with cellotape and fuzzy felt.</un_pc_comment>

She's a lovely girl. You'd be proud to take her home to meet your parents

...and later proud to take her home and meat her.

Oh dear. [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Guy said:


> With apologies to the insurance advertising industry,
> 
> â€˜Cool down, its just a songâ€¦.â€™ :wink:


if your going to quote at least get it right.

it's calm down dear it's only a song


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Someones been watching Bo-selecta....

anyway she's bloody gorgeous so fuck off  :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> Someones been watching Bo-selecta....
> 
> anyway she's bloody gorgeous so fuck off  :wink:


Hands OFF my girlfriend. :wink:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Hands OFF my girlfriend.


Which one...


----------



## p4ul (May 14, 2003)

I didn't realise this was a "spot the difference" competition.... :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> > Hands OFF my girlfriend.
> 
> 
> Which one...


LOL

I prefer blonde girls actually! The brunnette one is not my type! :lol:  :wink:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

just for you then V...


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Nice gallery you have there coupe-sport!   The last one looks albino white to me though! V wants a blond one!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> The last one looks albino white to me though!


Looks like you know a bit about Donkeys there... Not Greek are you ? :wink:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

coupe-sport said:


> just for you then V...


Absolute jokes.

Emma does look hot in that photo but i've heard they're all midgets in real life.

As to all this orgy business, it's the first i've heard of it!


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Oi, leave Emma Bunton alone, she's f****** gorgeous!!!

I wouldn't say I'm the biggest fan of her music, but her videos are always worth watching! 

She's on my list of "Women I'd leave my other half for"  8)

My other half has Jack Davenport on her "Men" list :?


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> > The last one looks albino white to me though!
> 
> 
> Looks like you know a bit about Donkeys there... Not Greek are you ? :wink:


I am not the one who has a photo gallery with various donkeys!  :wink:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Jazzedout said:


> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> > > The last one looks albino white to me though!
> ...


I thought Vlastan was into Asses :wink:


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> What I want to know is what Mascara is she using?


Errrm - at the risk of sounding weird, I always seem to notice here badly applied mascara. I challenge you to find a picture where it does not look like she has used lumpy gravy to enhance her lashes.

Not that fixing her lashes would make much difference in my opinion. [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for Jdn for bringing back this into topic.

I don't normally look at the eyes on women, so wouldn't spot the mascara. I will concentrate on their body curves as they are more important to me.

For the rest of you still talking about donkeys, last time I was riding a donkey it was scary experience. The road was going downhill and it was a wobbly ride. So I decided to walk behind the donkey, who found the right moment to open his bowels. It was a narrow miss!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> last time I was riding a donkey it was scary experience


For the donkey i bet...


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> > last time I was riding a donkey it was scary experience
> 
> 
> For the donkey i bet...


LOL :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

There are some beautiful piccies of Emma Bunton. She looks lovely and very cute Follow the link :-.

http://www.emmabuntonofficial.com


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

In the flesh she's even dumpier than she looks on telly. She once shoved my missus out of the way in 10 Room without an "excuse me" or apology, so she has the charm and charisma to match her bridge & tunnel looks :twisted: :wink:


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

Steve_Mc said:


> In the flesh she's even dumpier than she looks on telly. She once shoved my missus out of the way in 10 Room without an "excuse me" or apology, so she has the charm and charisma to match her bridge & tunnel looks :twisted: :wink:


..and she bought plastic tits too!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

ttimp said:


> and she bought plastic tits too!


Now that is cheating


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> ttimp said:
> 
> 
> > and she bought plastic tits too!
> ...


No worse than Posh - maybe they used the same butc.. surgeon


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

:roll: :roll: Blimey! can we get this back into perspective, it's only a talentless ex-spice girl!!!!

I would though


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I never used to like her, but lately, she's looking good.

And the song is a cover version - so they're not her lyrics. Not that anyone seriously thought she'd written them.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

James, your on song today.. :lol: I just about pissed the computer chair with laughter.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

jdn said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > What I want to know is what Mascara is she using?
> ...


Precisely! In some pictures she looks drugged up and looks like she has been half pissed whilst applying it! :? .


----------



## charlie big time (Jun 23, 2004)

coupe-sport said:


> > Hands OFF my girlfriend.
> 
> 
> Which one...


do you reckon if i paid her 30p she'd let me ride her down the beach?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> > Hands OFF my girlfriend.
> 
> 
> Which one...


Beckham.


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

I wondered where it came from - bleedin' Emma B in my dream last night.................naked. No donkey though


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

kctt said:


> I wondered where it came from - bleedin' Emma B in my dream last night.................naked. No donkey though


I long to dream of a nice donkey most nights...*sigh*


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I was bitten by a donkey once... that was more of a nightmare


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Kell said:


> I never used to like her, but lately, she's looking good.
> 
> And the song is a cover version - so they're not her lyrics. Not that anyone seriously thought she'd written them.


Has she learned how to write now then ? Maybe she can do an article for absoluTTe -


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > I never used to like her, but lately, she's looking good.
> ...


So, do you reckon she 'Off-Roads'? :wink:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

garyc said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


Suppose I'd better volunteer to find out ...... anyone got her phone number ?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

My best-mates cousin, the actress Keeley Hawes, used to be best-friends with Emma Bunton (pre Spice Girls) but sadly I'm not sure they are in touch anymore..

Damian


----------



## p4ul (May 14, 2003)

I know Doctors, Dentists and Architects, but what's your point, Meeester Namedropper? :twisted:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> I was bitten by a donkey once... that was more of a nightmare


What the hell did you do to the donkey so he had to bite you? Normally they prefer to kick not bite. I guess this donky was in rage.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Maybe it was a 'love bite'!


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

p4ul said:


> I know Doctors, Dentists and Architects, but what's your point, Meeester Namedropper? :twisted:


Might have tried to get her phone-number LOL...

Damian


----------

